# Your Uber Code?



## Coyotex (Feb 10, 2019)

Every so often, I get a text saying "Your Uber Code Is...." and then a 4 digit code. I'm not logged onto the app, I just get the text randomly. Anyone else get this? If so, what does it mean?


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

I’ve never seen it. Maybe the brilliant Uber AI is reminding you to log in and start driving?


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

You get that when you log into your driver dashboard from a web browser. It's an additional verification step before you can sign in. Were you trying to log in when you got those messages?


----------



## SoFlaDriver (Aug 11, 2018)

That's typically done as part of what's called two-factor authorization, such as when you try to log into an account, and your bank or Apple or whatever texts you a code you have to enter. Since only you have your cell phone presumably, it ensures only you can get in.

It may indicate someone is trying to sign in to your account. Perhaps a password change might be in order


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

Pax Collector said:


> You get that when you log into your driver dashboard from a web browser. It's an additional verification step before you can sign in. Were you trying to log in when you got those messages?


Someone is trying log in from a browser. What he said lol.


----------



## Coyotex (Feb 10, 2019)

Nope, not logging into a browser. Just sitting at my day job, minding my own business and out of the blue I get the code. It's happened a few times in the past as well.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

Coyotex said:


> Nope, not logging into a browser. Just sitting at my day job, minding my own business and out of the blue I get the code. It's happened a few times in the past as well.


Sounds like someone is trying to log into your account, and uber is sending you the verification code. Definitely change your password - NOW!


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Coyotex said:


> Nope, not logging into a browser. Just sitting at my day job, minding my own business and out of the blue I get the code. It's happened a few times in the past as well.


Sounds like your wife is trying to look into your account to see if you really were Ubering when you were gone for a few hours. Where HAVE you been Ubering???


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

ZenUber said:


> Sounds like someone is trying to log into your account, and uber is sending you the verification code. Definitely change your password - NOW!


^^^^^THIS


----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

Coyotex said:


> Nope, not logging into a browser. Just sitting at my day job, minding my own business and out of the blue I get the code. It's happened a few times in the past as well.


Most likely another confused ant is trying to log in to his Uber account and by mistake is using your Uber login I'D, maybe he has a similar name or email and his incorrect login is your correct login, so you get this confirmation code, but since he is not getting the code, he still cannot login, and he keeps trying.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Coyotex said:


> Nope, not logging into a browser. Just sitting at my day job, minding my own business and out of the blue I get the code. It's happened a few times in the past as well.


Like he said: *SOMEONE *is trying to log into your account on a browser.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Change your passwords NOW.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

Seamus said:


> Sounds like your wife is trying to look into your account to see if you really were Ubering when you were gone for a few hours. Where HAVE you been Ubering???


If it's your wife - change your wife - NOW!


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

ZenUber said:


> Sounds like someone is trying to log into your account, and uber is sending you the verification code. Definitely change your password - NOW!


I agree. First scan you computer for malware and then change your password to all your sites you visit. Sounds like some one may have hacked your computer or phone.


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

Someone is trying to hack into your account...


----------

